
Lit-Html, JavaScript Templating from the Polymer Team at Google - velmu
https://malloc.fi/lit-html-javascript-templating-from-polymer-team-google
======
macmac
I don't understand how this is possible in 2017. It is like they are
reinventing PHP.

~~~
ergo14
How is this like PHP (didn't touch PHP in 8 years)? It is closer to hyperHTML
or JSX with different syntax I think.

~~~
macmac
HTML as strings in the middle of your program - yuck! same applies to JSX by
the way.

~~~
ergo14
Hm, I believe that the templates will be inlined in your elements in build
step. Or at least easly can be, since I also did components with separate
preprocessed css, separate js and HTML template.

